# Where is everyone ??



## LtDaWitner (Jul 1, 2018)

Hunted Carroll county for 3 days and I’ll bet I did not hear a dozen shots each day. Woods are empty these days.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Folks quit hunting already cause someone did a deer drive on public land and ruined the season for everyone else....


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

A lot more archery hunters out these days and not going out for gun season, bow kill up a lot this year so far.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

crappiedude said:


> Folks quit hunting already cause someone did a deer drive on public land and ruined the season for everyone else....


Actually it is because Hoover has a 9.9 hp limit.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

the black crappie has everybody scared to go out, lol.
sherman


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

snag said:


> A lot more archery hunters out these days and not going out for gun season, bow kill up a lot this year so far.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Went up to NW Michigan for an annual fishing trip during their opener for gun and we didn't see nearly as many guys out than we used to. I believe you're right on the archery popularity.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

All the hunt'in shows on TV..... they don't use guns anymore.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Fact of the matter is the hunting community is dwindling. Kids don't hunt anymore. Dont want to get into why I think that is, but it's a fact that they don't have the interest in it like they had let's say in the 80's.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Asked my son's nephew if he was going deer hunting and his reply was: I don't have any interest in going out in the cold and setting in the woods....... I'd say if they had an Iphone or Ipad charger out there that would would change his mind.


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

I think all around interest in hunting is on the decline. I pretty much hunt all public and there was very few people in archery season around the rut first two weeks in November. 2 years ago there was a army hunting were I hunt in that time frame


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

I see the numbers show a decline in hunters but who killed all the deer! Around 2008 It was almost easy to put 2 in the freezer. Not so much now. Drove from Atwater to Pittsburg opening morning and didn’t see much orange in the woods in either state. There is however a nice flock of turkey that never move from Bigelow St!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

crappiedude said:


> Folks quit hunting already cause someone did a deer drive on public land and ruined the season for everyone else....


Yep...the deer drive thread is a bit comical IMO.
Six of us hunted Monday,Tues. and today in Wayne National. 
Have covered a lot of miles(especially Mon./Tues) and have seen a grand total of three hunters...and two of them were riding double on a quad.
Not enough hunters in the woods to get deer moving good.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

fastwater said:


> Yep...the deer drive thread is a bit comical IMO.
> Six of us hunted Monday,Tues. and today in Wayne National.
> Have covered a lot of miles(especially Mon./Tues) and have seen a grand total of three hunters...and two of them were riding double on a quad.
> Not enough hunters in the woods to get deer moving good.


Even if there are it doesn't necessarily mean anything. My buddy had permission to hunt the farm that borders his back property line. I do too. It's about 100-110 acres, so it's not huge, but it's big enough. Has crops and some really dense thickets on it. The farmer is friends with another farmer who has a big gang of guys who do deer drives, and he allows them to drive his property during gun season. They drive most of the farms in the township. 

Anyway, my buddy was hunting the thicket behind his house when he sees a bunch of orange out there. He moves out, and intercepts one of the drivers, and they talk. The driver reveals that they got a total of one doe out of that drive! I was hunting somewhere else that day, since we tend to stay out of their way during gun season. 

I was at his house when he grabbed his rechargeable spotlight and says, "Get your coat on! Let's go have a look!" So, we walked down to the back of his horse pasture, and shined the light over the picked cornfield behind his house. There were at least 10 deer in that field! The driver hadn't budge them an inch, or maybe they were following them around, making sure they could never find them!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

fastwater said:


> *Yep...the deer drive thread is a bit comical IMO.*
> Six of us hunted Monday,Tues. and today in Wayne National.
> Have covered a lot of miles(especially Mon./Tues) *and have seen a grand total of three hunters...*and two of them were riding double on a quad.
> *Not enough hunters in the woods to get deer moving good*.


Every year it's the same...someone's complaining about deer drives. Some one tells a story of how groups of women and kids are out banging stuff keeping the deer just running for their lives...really ya just have to stop and think about this. There is no way in heaven or hell you'd ever get most of these guys wives and kids out in the woods to play hunting dogs busting deer out of thickets. Most real deer drives are just a bunch of guys going for a walk in the woods hoping that someone just even sees a deer.

Like you, over the last maybe 15-20 years we noticed a steady decline in the amount of hunters every year. Places that always had 2 or 3 cars of guys hunting had 0. Gas stations and quick stops that used to be busy are empty except the folks going to work.
Years past we'd loose count at the number of shots we hear on opening day. The last few years we'd only hear a few to maybe no more than 10 shots. Simply put there are just a lot less guys out there.
Over the years my group went from a high of 8 hunters (in the 80's) to just a friend and
myself the last maybe 15 years and we decided to give it up after ML season last year.

Reality is the woods are getting more and more empty.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

I didn't get to hunt this year due to sprained wrists, i'm still fighting it.
Anyway, been spending some time in the barn lately trying to make a homemade wood lathe.
Saturday, (i live less than a quarter mile from the Pa. line) i don't believe i heard 3 shots and the same thing Monday. No trucks parked along the typical deer area roads, our age guys are stopping because of sickness or injuries and these young'ns don't hunt.
Thank goodness alot of young ladys are starting to hunt, or it will soon be a privilege of the past.


----------



## LtDaWitner (Jul 1, 2018)

snag said:


> A lot more archery hunters out these days and not going out for gun season, bow kill up a lot this year so far.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, ODNR reports showed that 46% of the deer kill last year was archery related, of that, a great majority was crossbows. Mixed feelings about that, people are out hunting but no skill in using a crossbow.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

LtDaWitner said:


> Yep, ODNR reports showed that 46% of the deer kill last year was archery related, of that, a great majority was crossbows. Mixed feelings about that, people are out hunting but no skill in using a crossbow.


A lot of gun hunters don't know how to use a gun either so...


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

LtDaWitner said:


> no skill in using a crossbow.


 They should be outlawed along with trailcams, feeders, baitpiles, Shotguns, rifles and deer drives.
If you're not in a tree with a compound during the rut you shouldn't be in the woods 
Good luck and good hunting


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

garhtr said:


> They should be outlawed along with trailcams, feeders, baitpiles, Shotguns, rifles and deer drives.
> If you're not in a tree with a compound during the rut you shouldn't be in the woods
> Good luck and good hunting


Compounds bows? Come on with all the new faster bows, better sights ,arrow rests, releases, modern broadheads and arrows is it really a skill unless you make your own bow at home from a tree you cut and hand turn arrows while making broadheads from rock? I think not. For a dying sport some of the guys that still do it sure do like to bash each other if someone hunts with a weapon that maybe isn't there favorite or a tactic or style they don't like


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

garhtr said:


> They should be outlawed along with trailcams, feeders, baitpiles, Shotguns, rifles and deer drives.
> If you're not in a tree with a compound during the rut you shouldn't be in the woods
> Good luck and good hunting


If your not in a tree with a RECURVE then your probably not really hunting by that logic.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

bumpus said:


> a dying sport


 Yep Where is everybody is saying a lot.
We better start expanding vs contracting or we'll lose it all.



loweman165 said:


> If your not in a tree with a RECURVE then your probably not really hunting by that logic.


 Sir, it is not "Sporting" to hunt from a tree, true sportsmen still hunt (no camo) with a home made long bow and handmade arrows with turkey flechings from turkey feathers from a wild Turkey killed with a stone. 
Good luck and good hunting


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

And wear nothing but buck skin loin cloth. That's how I roll. The rest of you are all non-skilled sallies!


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

I only wear my license and permit to cover my bits and use a wooden club.

The deer harvest is down more than 20,000 deer from this time last year.


----------



## LtDaWitner (Jul 1, 2018)

Wow, this really went off the rails.


----------



## LtDaWitner (Jul 1, 2018)

Uglystix said:


> I only wear my license and permit to cover my bits and use a wooden club.
> 
> The deer harvest is down more than 20,000 deer from this time last year.


I don’t know about that. They say the archery numbers are “miles ahead” of last year. (Ohio Outdoor News) and ODNR report from Monday says the harvest was up by about 3000 compared to last year. I don’t see any new reports from the rest of the week. Just have to wait until Monday to see . . .


----------



## LtDaWitner (Jul 1, 2018)

The firearm harvest on Monday, sorry.


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Got mine with bow. Woulda used gun if I hadn’t


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

http://ohiodnr.gov/news/post/adventure-begins-with-ohio-s-opening-day-of-deer-gun-season
Good luck and good hunting !


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Uglystix said:


> I only wear my license and permit to cover my bits and use a wooden club.
> 
> The deer harvest is down more than 20,000 deer from this time last year.


Gun season is a week later this year.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Gotcha. I didn’t think about that


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Come hunt anywhere near me in Perry county and you won't ask where is everybody? Instead you'll struggle to find a spot to park and you better not leave at lunch or somebody will be in your spot upon your return. I lost count of shots both Monday and Tuesday before 11am. I do recall Monday I was only at 14 by 7:35am. 

Another member here that texts me is hunting the same area just north on private property that adjoins the public land. He lost count today of shots and told me the shooting had really picked up around 2pm. He had a little 8 point run by panting and head toward the public mid-day and heard 14 shots ring out a few minutes later; hope there is anything left to eat

Being a glutton for punishment I am leaving at 3am tomorrow morning to have more of this fun. I have titled this weekend's hunt as "Lowered Expectations". I do plan to enjoy the solo camp out tomorrow night - should be cold and crisp!

Good luck!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

And the point about xbows is just silly in this day and age. If you are not traditional you way over value your own skill set. Modern equipment makes it very easy. As said with the sport dwindling, even the most traditional bow hunter should welcome other hunters in the field and share their knowledge. I tried like heck to get 2 of my nephews to gun hunt - offered to pay for everything, etc. and even get a hotel (I camp or even sleep in my truck when extreme temps). They wouldn't do it 

We are all at sea rowing the same boat....at least we should be! All Aboard!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

People wanna bash the gun hunters so be it but shotgun week will always hold a special spot in my heart. When I started hunting in 1997 gun week was a big deal everyone I knew that hunted went out, even the guys I didn't hunt with I'd call them when I got home to see who saw what that day it was exciting and now I pretty much gun hunt alone everyone's to busy or can't get the time off work or has lost interest ,my dad got me into hunting but he's in his 70s now and can't really make it out into the woods anymore so every deer I kill he always gets the tenderloins it's not as good as getting your own deer but it means alot to him and means alot to me to be able to do it for him.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

LtDaWitner said:


> Yep, ODNR reports showed that 46% of the deer kill last year was archery related, of that, a great majority was crossbows. Mixed feelings about that, people are out hunting but no skill in using a crossbow.


Really? Do you mean all of them? I used to use a vertical bow, but switched to the x-bow a few years ago when my shoulders just couldn't do it any more! And I practice with my x-bow! 

I started bow hunting early on because I liked the idea of a longer season, and avoiding the pumpkin army. Back when I started, gun season could be pretty intense! I almost got shot 3 times! I liked the quiet of bow hunting. But, I also learned that it's a completely different skill set than gun hunting. 



Shad Rap said:


> A lot of gun hunters don't know how to use a gun either so...


True that! One guy had to be aimed 20' over the back of the buck he jumped to even get the slug anywhere near me! He had to be 500-600 yards away! I heard him cracking off shots, and when you have have guns go off in YOUR direction you can hear the difference! Anyway, I ate dirt and saw a slug hit the weeds less than 10' from me! I could also hear it "whirring" as it flew in! 

Another time I was hunting a state park. I was easing my way along a trail looking to relocate, and ran into a bunch of guys who were doing the same. They said they were looking to go down the hill into the flat, and I told them where I was going so we'd stay out of each other's way. Less than 20 seconds after our encounter all Hell breaks loose! 

A fusillade of gunfire erupts below, and it seems to be coming at me! I eat dirt again, and a stampede of 6 does runs past me! None of them seems to be laboring as they run away. Next thing, this gang comes running up the hill asking if they had hit one of those does! 

I asked them if they had bothered to check where the "shooter" thought they might have hit a deer for fur or blood. "Uhhh, no." So, we checked where they crossed the footpath, and found no sign of a wounded deer. I told them that I was sorry, but they should improve their shooting skills.

But, you know what? It's just not knowing how to shoot a gun, it's knowing how to hunt!


----------



## 74476 (Aug 6, 2017)

I don't care what people use to kill deer....just so they kill them. Way too many in Highland, Brown and Clermont counties.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Bamboo cane said:


> I don't care what people use to kill deer....just so they kill them. Way too many in Highland, Brown and Clermont counties.


And include Hamilton Cty to the list also!


----------



## shadowalker (May 7, 2004)

LtDaWitner said:


> Hunted Carroll county for 3 days and I’ll bet I did not hear a dozen shots each day. Woods are empty these days.


Weird,I hunted Vinton county and heard over 30 shots each day and on Sunday over 55 shots.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

shadowalker said:


> Weird,I hunted Vinton county and heard over 30 shots each day and on Sunday over 55 shots.


It is weird...bet we didn't hear 30 shots from Monday-Thurs.
Hunted Wayne National by New Straightsville Mon, Tues, Thurs and hunted private land in Marrietta Wed.
Fri and Sat with a few more hunters in WN to get deer movingwas a bit better and Sun afternoon they blew it up.
M,T and Thurs the camping areas in WN about 7-8 miles just east of us that have been packed with hunters the last 5-6 yrs were virtually empty.


----------



## Greg Holdren (Apr 29, 2017)

LtDaWitner said:


> Yep, ODNR reports showed that 46% of the deer kill last year was archery related, of that, a great majority was crossbows. Mixed feelings about that, people are out hunting but no skill in using a crossbow.


If outlaw crossbow. How am I supposed to hunt. I'm 66 years old and I can't pull back a compound bow or I would.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Greg Holdren said:


> If outlaw crossbow. How am I supposed to hunt. I'm 66 years old and I can't pull back a compound bow or I would.


Wouldn't let the opinions of a few talking smack about crossbows upset me one bit Greg Holdren. Been hearing the same garbage for the last 50yrs about 'shouldn't be hunting with this...or that'. Shouldn't hunt this way or that way. 

Some people would have serious issues if they ever quit hunting in their own backyards and ventured out to see how hunting is legally done in some other states. Example...states where buckshot is legal...or deer hunting with dogs is legal. What about those no good states that allow high powered rifles?
According to a few, those people must not have any skill sets at all when it comes to hunting.

What a load of nonsense!!!

Greg Holren, you keep going out having a great time hunting with your crossbow just like they do with their 200yd, scoped, 209 primed, Blackhorn 209 powder using inlines shooting the latest,greatest sabot'ed bullet during mL season instead of them using flinters or cap locks using real black powder and a patched round ball.
Bet your deer will taste just as good as theirs...and more than likely,you'll eat more of it than they will cause your shot placement will be consistently better than theirs and you'll recover more of your deer.


----------



## Enthusiast (Jun 20, 2011)

Flathead76 said:


> Actually it is because Hoover has a 9.9 hp limit.


That would explain it.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

fastwater said:


> Wouldn't let the opinions of a few talking smack about crossbows upset me one bit Greg Holdren. Been hearing the same garbage for the last 50yrs about 'shouldn't be hunting with this...or that'. Shouldn't hunt this way or that way.
> 
> Some people would have serious issues if they ever quit hunting in their own backyards and ventured out to see how hunting is legally done in some other states. Example...states where buckshot is legal...or deer hunting with dogs is legal. What about those no good states that allow high powered rifles?
> According to a few, those people must not have any skill sets at all when it comes to hunting.
> ...


Couldn't a put it any better, FW.
I kinda count on you for doing that these days.
Merry Christmas, my friend.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

LtDaWitner said:


> Yep, ODNR reports showed that 46% of the deer kill last year was archery related, of that, a great majority was crossbows. Mixed feelings about that, people are out hunting but no skill in using a crossbow.


People using traditional to say the exact same thing about compound bows when they 1st came out.



Greg Holdren said:


> If outlaw crossbow. How am I supposed to hunt. I'm 66 years old and I can't pull back a compound bow or I would.


Like fastwater said those comments about crossbows have been made since they 1st allowed them. Like you, my crossbow allowed me to keep hunting for 7 more years. I personally liked shooting and hunting with my bow but my shoulders just wouldn't allow it. In a lot of ways I thought hunting with a compound was easier than using my crossbow. Part of the reason for me giving up hunting after last year is because I missed hunting with my bow.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

63,493 deer taken in gun season. Up 4.5%


----------



## buck16on (Feb 10, 2014)

LtDaWitner said:


> Hunted Carroll county for 3 days and I’ll bet I did not hear a dozen shots each day. Woods are empty these days.


I'm an avid bowhunter and limit out every year in 4 contiguous states. I don't consider my self a great hunter but I do practice complete scent and noise control. I see more and more deer every year. I hunt with a compound bow even in gun season. I'm glad most states allow crossbows because it gets and keeps more folks into hunting. It's easier for a small person to hunt with a crossbow and it allows older guys who can't draw a compound anymore to keep archery hunting with a crossbow. I think one of the problems folks aren't seeing deer is they aren't practicing complete scent control and noise control and they repeatedly hunt the same way and place over and over again day after day and year after year. Deer aren't very smart but they do and can pattern people and avoid areas of continued human use. I use a climbing tree stand and hunt in multiple counties and states always changing places and always practicing complete scent and noise control. The deer hear all the new noises and smell all the new scents of the orange army's arrival at deer camp and where they park along public hunting areas; it's deafening to them and I think most of them change it up and only travel in the dark. As far as deer drives go; I don't like them and want nothing to with them. But just because I feel that way doesn't mean they're wrong nor illegal. As long as a state's DNR says drives are legal then the hunters can choose to do them and some hunters grew up doing them and it's part of their hunting tradition. If folks have had a bad experience with deer drives they should contact DNR and lodge a complaint. The DNR wants feedback on how to make hunting more enjoyable. I communicate with them every year about deer hunting. Good luck the rest of the season.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Xbow allows me to hunt more then gun season..... the arthritis in my shoulders just can't handle that movement with compound or now holding the heavier shotgun , went down to a carbine less weight and shorter
I've heard the compound hunters say it's not hunting....my response , if you want challenge and give the deer a chance use a knife ..... one bragged how he could kill a ground hog at 60yrds with his bow.... better then some weekend gun hunters 
Hunt how ever you want within the law..... simple
My limit in Hocking county is done (3) 2 with xbow


----------



## shadfreak000 (May 9, 2015)

fastwater said:


> Wouldn't let the opinions of a few talking smack about crossbows upset me one bit Greg Holdren. Been hearing the same garbage for the last 50yrs about 'shouldn't be hunting with this...or that'. Shouldn't hunt this way or that way.
> 
> Some people would have serious issues if they ever quit hunting in their own backyards and ventured out to see how hunting is legally done in some other states. Example...states where buckshot is legal...or deer hunting with dogs is legal. What about those no good states that allow high powered rifles?
> According to a few, those people must not have any skill sets at all when it comes to hunting.
> ...


Couldn't have said it better


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

LtDaWitner said:


> Yep, ODNR reports showed that 46% of the deer kill last year was archery related, of that, a great majority was crossbows. Mixed feelings about that, people are out hunting but no skill in using a crossbow.


It takes the same amount of skill to look through the scope of a crossbow as it takes to look through the scope of a rifle or shotgun, so what's the problem?
Their are a lot of people that love to hunt that for some physical reason can't use a stick bow or compound bow or even take the recoil of a rifle/shotgun so they use the crossbow, my son included....


----------



## dkunes (Sep 25, 2014)

For me, it's about personal satisfaction. I started hunting with compound, also tried Xbow, mostly for cold weather. Once it became too hard to pull compound, I switched to recurve. I use to hunt small game with recurve as a kid, so it was easy decision. I hunt with friends that use compound and xbows and don't judge, I feel I'm the oddball. Every year I could have gotten deer if using Xbow. The thrill of shooting a deer at close range with barebow is what keeps me getting up at 3:30 in the morning to go hunting. Once gun season arrives, then it's about putting meat in the freezer. Shooting a barebow takes a lot of practice, but I enjoy it. I would not recommend it if you are not willing to put the time in.


----------



## LtDaWitner (Jul 1, 2018)

Hatchetman said:


> It takes the same amount of skill to look through the scope of a crossbow as it takes to look through the scope of a rifle or shotgun, so what's the problem?
> Their are a lot of people that love to hunt that for some physical reason can't use a stick bow or compound bow or even take the recoil of a rifle/shotgun so they use the crossbow, my son included....


No problem, but, (hate that word) bow season is 4 months long, gun season is 9 days. If the skill level of a crossbow is equal to that of a firearm, maybe the season should be the same too. I’m just glad people are getting out and buying licenses. That is what funds outdoor recreation in Ohio.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

LtDaWitner said:


> No problem, but, (hate that word) bow season is 4 months long, gun season is 9 days. If the skill level of a crossbow is equal to that of a firearm, maybe the season should be the same too. I’m just glad people are getting out and buying licenses. That is what funds outdoor recreation in Ohio.


Well, I guess you should take up some sort of bow hunting then if "your" season is to short....


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Flathead76 said:


> Actually it is because Hoover has a 9.9 hp limit.


 It's all went downhill since they made Highlandtown Lake a 10 HP limit


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

The woods ain't safe no more!!


----------



## LtDaWitner (Jul 1, 2018)

Hatchetman said:


> Well, I guess you should take up some sort of bow hunting then if "your" season is to short....


I bow hunt 60+ days per year. Shoot in two leagues in the winter and competitively at every tournament in the 5 state area. “I” don’t have a season, it’s OUR season, make the best of it in any manner that is good for you.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I am one who thinks if there is a need to limit hunting this should be the plan.....shorten bow season and leave the firearms season as they are. Everybody is always thinking of themselves it is human nature. Even with the shift to bow hunting, there are still thousands of hunters that only hunt gun seasons. Matter of fact I would suggest dropping the week long gun season, shorten the bow season, and instead have 4 weekend gun seasons: youth where it is, Sat-Sun after Thanksgiving, plus the next two consecutive weekends. If too many deer are killed trim bow season more.

Not gonna happen!


----------



## Northern Reb (Jan 3, 2012)

I had roughly 25 hrs of time in woods during gun week. It was the fewest amount of gun shots I've ever heard. It was not for lack of hunters. Everyone I know who hunts was out as usual, they just did not see many deer.

I then look at the totals for the county and they are up compared to last yr. 

Lots of speculation as to why.... Crops not being planted in the spring because of heavy rain, increased amount of coyotes, there was even bobcat sightings which I've never heard of in this part of NW Ohio.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> I am one who thinks if there is a need to limit hunting this should be the plan.....shorten bow season and leave the firearms season as they are. Everybody is always thinking of themselves it is human nature. Even with the shift to bow hunting, there are still thousands of hunters that only hunt gun seasons. Matter of fact I would suggest dropping the week long gun season, shorten the bow season, and instead have 4 weekend gun seasons: youth where it is, Sat-Sun after Thanksgiving, plus the next two consecutive weekends. If too many deer are killed trim bow season more.
> 
> Not gonna happen!


If they want to get serious about more deer and doing the buck only deal after a certain date, IMO(which is worth just what ya paid for it) they should have went to buck only right after the first rut peak in November. Or at least right after the weekend youth gun hunt. That way with all the pregnant does that were killed during this years gun season plus those yet to be bred that were killed, we would have plenty of offspring for next years bow and gun season.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

I have never in my life bow hunted till this yr and yes it was with a crossbow main reason for it I have a 10 yr old foster son it gives us more time to hunt although he had chances for a kill but being only 10 he wont shoot a doe since he got the 8 pt last yr and that's all we seen when we was out . Didn't get to take him in youth season because I couldn't walk with back issues .I had to use walker for about a week .But he still has time maybe the big 11 pt will come in for him Im hoping anyway I did kill a small 6 pt Saturday of gun season now its his turn


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm just trying to figure out how the thread went from where is everyone at,
to...those dirty rotten crossbow (and you bow hunters too) killed all the deer and took an unfair advantage of the gun hunters thread.
AND to top it off, the gun kill is up from last year.


----------

